# Reformed Pregnancy Centers



## non dignus (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you know of any pregnancy counseling centers that teach the doctrines of grace?

Does it seem to you as if the Arminian churches are more involved in fighting abortion on demand than Reformed churches?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 25, 2006)

I know of Reformed congregations that have run Crisis Pregnancy Centers. One was even an Exclusive Psalmody congregation in San Francisco so you _know_ they're Reformed.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2006)

I find it VERY difficult to find reformed congregations let alone organizations run by them. Arminian churches abound so of course, so do their services.


----------



## non dignus (Sep 26, 2006)

I find it difficult too, Adam.

Should Arminian programs be monetarily supported? Part of me says yes, part of me says no. 

I suppose if the staff was willing to at least stock our literature?


----------



## non dignus (Sep 26, 2006)

Rich,

Could you help me get in touch with a couple of those programs?

[Edited on 9-26-2006 by non dignus]


----------



## Philip A (Sep 26, 2006)

Grace Community Church in Minden, Nevada is a "Reformed" Baptist church that teaches the doctrines of Grace. They have a couple of "put your money where your mouth is" kind of ministries, one of which is the City of Refuge, a home for pregnant girls. They do great work.

City of Refuge is headed up by one of their elders, Dave Gamble, who's e-mail you can find on the "Our Pastors" tab of the church's webpage.

http://www.gracenevada.com/

http://www.refugenevada.com/


----------



## non dignus (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Phillip,

Thanks for the tip. I'll keep you posted.

We have family up in Tehachapi! Maybe we'll swing by for Sunday services sometime.

Dave


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

As Rich alluded to, the Alpha Pregnancy Center used to be directed by Donna McIlhenny, wife of Charles McIlhenny, pastor of the First Orthodox Presbyterian Church of San Francisco. The crisis pregnancy center used to be located at the church building as well, but has moved to a separate location in the last few years.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> As Rich alluded to, the Alpha Pregnancy Center used to be directed by Donna McIlhenny, wife of Charles McIlhenny, pastor of the First Orthodox Presbyterian Church of San Francisco. The crisis pregnancy center used to be located at the church building as well, but has moved to a separate location in the last few years.


Andrew,

Thanks for that. I didn't know you knew the McIlhenny's. Their daughter was married to my former pastor in SoCal so I know the family pretty well. I only knew that she had a crisis pregnancy center at one point and wasn't sure what the status now was.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Some of the Reformed would see a stand alone crisis pregnancy clinic as a para-church and thus not worthy of support because it falls outside the direct leadership of the church. Ihave been told this by a Reformed pastor.
> 
> Thus, due to doctrinal piccadillies, the Arminians are outreaching us in "good works". It seems that we can do better.
> ...



Wow.....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Kewl! I don't know the McIlhennys personally, but as they say, it's a small, Reformed world after all!


----------

